# Need help making 5x5 barrel



## rezill (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After watching CrazyBadCuber and JRcuber's barrel mods, I'm inspired to do my own 5x5 mod. However, before I invest in a Dremel, I was wondering if I can borrow someone's and maybe get some pointers/tips? If I really like doing mods, then I'll purchase my own Dremel 

For now, I will get my own 5x5 shengshou, sandpaper, and Apoxie sculpt. I have some leftover stickers. Am I missing anything?

I live in *Vancouver, Canada* and it'll be great to meet other cubers in the area! I know *CrazyBadCuber* lives closeby, but since he disabled comments and any form of communication, it's tough getting a hold of him... If anyone has a way to contact him, that would be great! 

Thank you for your help!

Cheers,
Jennifer


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 2, 2013)

you kind of need a dremel or belt sander. If you know how to get to a woodshop thy would probably have a belt sander which you can use


----------



## sellingseals (Dec 3, 2013)

I talk to him on Skype all the time. His Skype name is crazybadcuber. I know he doesn't talk to a lot of people on there though and remains invisible all the time so he doesn't get so many people talking to him at once. That's all I can help sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 3, 2013)

CBC is on Skype and oovoo.

Maybe invest in a cheap dremel (I got mine for 20 USD)


----------



## Brad Madu (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in Langley. If that is not too far for you, feel free to come by and use my shop. I have a decent collection of tools for working on plastic tidbits. Write me at [email protected](dot)ca 

You can also get my number off that website if you want to call/text. It sounds like you still class yourself as more of a learner than a teacher, but I am sure you could help me anyway... it takes me several minutes to solve a cube. 



rezill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After watching CrazyBadCuber and JRcuber's barrel mods, I'm inspired to do my own 5x5 mod. However, before I invest in a Dremel, I was wondering if I can borrow someone's and maybe get some pointers/tips? If I really like doing mods, then I'll purchase my own Dremel
> 
> ...


----------



## FingaTrix (Dec 10, 2013)

rezill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After watching CrazyBadCuber and JRcuber's barrel mods, I'm inspired to do my own 5x5 mod. However, before I invest in a Dremel, I was wondering if I can borrow someone's and maybe get some pointers/tips? If I really like doing mods, then I'll purchase my own Dremel
> 
> ...



For now you could get a really cheap Dremel or ask freinds and family, as for CBC doesn't he communicate on facebook with fans or maybe you could find his email address


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 17, 2014)

If you are not totally confident I would advise getting two 5x5x5s. It takes the pressure off messing up and allows you to make a few errors. As for the Dremel I would also suggest getting a cheap one, preferably wired. Don't work it too hard though. If it's getting hot or you are making it slow down through pressing hard then ease up a bit. They don't last for long so you have to treat them well.
BTW, do not even think of using a belt sander.


----------

